# Jet Skiing - Thursday 18th Nov - Sharjah



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Hi Guys - I am going Jet Skiing tomorrow with my guests down at Sharjah if anyone fancies it.

I have heard great reports about it and I think its about 100AED for an hour.

My plan is to get down there about 11am and then maybe some lunch afterwards.

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Back to work for me tomorrow....

Enjoy!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Hi Guys - I am going Jet Skiing tomorrow with my guests down at Sharjah if anyone fancies it.
> 
> I have heard great reports about it and I think its about 100AED for an hour.
> 
> ...


Oh man, Id love to do this! Do they give you a life jacket? 100 AED/hr sounds pretty darned cheap. Can you PM me your mobile in case I decide to join you guys? Id be able to drive up and meet you, but would need to know how soon ahead of time to be there as I dont want to make anyone wait or whatever. 

Cheers!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah 100 AED an hour. life jacket included! 

real great day out..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A great day out but just check the bolts on the side of the hull!!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Just got back, it was brilliant:clap2: decided to only do 30mins which was 60AED.
Thanks to Mr Rossi's advice I checked everything and I think they must have known what I was doing so no hassle when we got off.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Just got back, it was brilliant:clap2: decided to only do 30mins which was 60AED.
> Thanks to Mr Rossi's advice I checked everything and I think they must have known what I was doing so no hassle when we got off.



I overslept a bit, heh, I think in some sort of weird way I am still on American time, as I go to bed at 3-4 am Dubai time and wake up around 10 am... sigh. Sorry I missed it, Ill definitely participate in the next one with a bit more heads up, as I just found out about it last night.


----------

